# شريط هانى روماني 3 الله بيتكلم ( منقول )



## elven (8 مايو 2008)

شريط هانى روماني 3 الله بيتكلم 

01- الله بيتكلم ليا وليك
http://www.4shared.com/file/38345623/7e2a027/01-____.html


02- ترنيمه جديده تفرح قلبك
http://www.4shared.com/file/38346194/6d885524/02-____.html


03- ضاقت عليا الكروب
http://www.4shared.com/file/38346419/dd2b617a/03-___.html

ترنيمه 04- فى النظر من فوق 
http://www.4shared.com/file/36227594/c61ec...rified=99d2b8ff

05- احسانك فووق الاوصاف
http://www.4shared.com/file/38346647/44606c56/05-___.html


06- عيش امين 
http://www.4shared.com/file/38346928/89d9917c/06-__.html


07- انت وحدك تستطيع 
http://www.4shared.com/file/38347223/aae2c070/07-___.html


08- اقبلنى يا رب الرحمه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/38347394/d6b0e62f/08-___.html


09- اخلقنى من جديد
http://www.4shared.com/file/38347567/ccacd7e8/09-___.html


10- مديون يارب لنعمتك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/38347796/3fb72fdf/10-___.html


11- انا متبارك باخواتى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/38348102/b5f63c6b/11-____.html


12- انا عارف انك هنا جنبى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/38348101/2cff6dd1/12-_____.html


----------



## lovebjw (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط هانى روماني 3 الله بيتكلم ( منقول )*

الشريط هايل بس اللينكات كلها مش شغالة ياريت تشوف حل للينكات لانه بجد الشريط دا جامد موت شكرا ليك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## peace_86 (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط هانى روماني 3 الله بيتكلم ( منقول )*

*واو..
جميل جداً..
لكن ال3 اللينكات الاخيرة مش شغالة
يمكن الخطأ من جهازي..

الرب يسوع يباركك*


----------



## جيروا (31 مايو 2008)

*شريط هاني روماني الله بيتكلم ادخل وحمل بسرعه*

01- الله بيتكلم ليا وليك
http://www.4shared.com/file/36227591/b674334a/01-____.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff 
02- ترنيمه جديده تفرح قلبك
http://www.4shared.com/file/36227586/310b97a8/02-____.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff
03- ضاقت عليا الكروب
http://www.4shared.com/file/36227583/41616327/03-___.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff
04- فى النظر منن فوق
http://www.4shared.com/file/36227583/41616327/03-___.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff
05- احسانك فووق الاوصاف

http://www.4shared.com/file/36231693/42379a53/05-___.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff
06- عيش امين 

http://www.4shared.com/file/36231691/ac39fb7f/06-__.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff
07- انت وحدك تستطيع 
http://www.4shared.com/file/36231685/b24f0e27/07-___.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff
08- اقبلنى يا رب الرحمه 

http://www.4shared.com/file/36231695/ab543f66/08-___.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff
09- اخلقنى من جديد
http://www.4shared.com/file/36232761/38d62269/09-___.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff
10- مديون يارب لنعمتك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/36232757/fa98d49f/10-___.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff
11- انا متبارك باخواتى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/36232755/1496b5b3/11-____.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff
12- انا عارف انك هنا جنبى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/36232766/a6b2b7ca/12-_____.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff
13- صوره الغلاف
http://www.4shared.com/file/36347552/c7d40bf9/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff
14- الغلاف 1 - كلمات الترانيم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/36347982/7b608cd0/___1.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff
15- الغلاف- 2- كلمات الترانيم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/36347977/8c926490/___2.html?dirPwdVerified=99d2b8ff


----------



## zozza82 (10 يونيو 2008)

*ألبوم الله بيتكلم*

يا جماعة أنا بدور علي البوم ( الله بيتكلم )

و المسيح يبارككم


----------



## zozza82 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم الله بيتكلم*

يا ريت اللينك يبقي شغال و صحيح


----------



## zozza82 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم الله بيتكلم*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=761275#post761275

اللينك دا خاص بالألبوم سليم 


و ميه ميه



سلام الرب مع جميعكم


----------



## jjjjo (13 يونيو 2008)

*ألبوم الله بيتكلم*

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2782036/c...NEeEeEeeM.html

اللينك دا خاص بالألبوم سليم 


و ميه ميه


----------



## hon_hon4 (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم الله بيتكلم*


----------



## fns (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم الله بيتكلم*

شريط حلو قوى...ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط هانى روماني 3 الله بيتكلم ( منقول )*

تم تعديل اللينكاات
وميرسى كتير يا elven
الشريط ده راااائع جدا​


----------



## menarefaat (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*ألبوم الله بيتكلم - بداية جديدة رائع جدا*

ألبوم
​

*الله بيتكلم
بداية جديدة​*

يضم العديد من المرنمين مثل هاني روماني - ليديا شديد - سامح روبيل - وأخرون شريط رائع يعتبر الجزء الثالث بعد ألبومي​
يرعاني و هو أبويا



الله بيتكلم

ياللي دفعت الثمن

ضاقت علي القلوب

في نظره من فوق

احسانك فاق الاوصاف

تأمل عن دانيال

انت وحدك تستطيع

جايلك بخطاياي

هل لخاطي زايي

مديون يا رب لنعمتك

تامل

انا باشكرك

انا عارف انك جنبي







Mena Refaat Zaki​


----------



## menarefaat (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم الله بيتكلم - بداية جديدة رائع جدا*

صورة غلاف الألبوم




​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (4 فبراير 2009)

*شريط الله بيتكلم.....ل فريق بدايه جديده...روعه..CdQ 128 Kbpsالسى دى الاصلى*

شريط الله بيتكلم
ل فريق بدايه جديده



*****



Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
Format : Mp3
Size : 42MB
*****


​

Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?oejyjjieywn



Track_2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dlz1hmdwzky



Track_3
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jjynxzgn4zy



Track_4
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nkndj2zmlhz



Track_5
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mczg2mwihtt



Track_6
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ygk5mi4znen



Track_7
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4jjmmjljxmu



Track_8
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yymz3jgvjuy



Track_9
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nikymdiqjdd



Track_10
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gnnidmmkmhq



Track_11
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zoyfmwzdyrd



Track_12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mznn2tnqgzv



Track_13
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?oiiyz2eiyjz​ 

_ _
بجد شريط حلو اوى اسمعوه وقولولى ايه رايكو فيه
+++
صلوا لاجل ضعفى
+++
+++BeBo0o+++​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط الله بيتكلم.....ل فريق بدايه جديده...روعه..CdQ 128 Kbpsالسى دى الاصلى*

*أحب أكون أول واحد يقولك متشكر وجاري التحميل ومرسي ليك كتيييييييييييييييييييير أوي
*​


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*الموضوع مكرر
لذلك تم دمجه مع سابقه​*


----------



## SALVATION (4 فبراير 2009)

_مشكورين
يسوع يبارككم​_


----------



## coco333 (27 يوليو 2009)

*شريط جميييييييييل جدا
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شريط هاني روماني الله بيتكلم ادخل وحمل بسرعه*



جيروا قال:


> 01- الله بيتكلم ليا وليك
> http://www.4shared.com/file/36227591/b674334a/01-____.html?dirpwdverified=99d2b8ff
> 02- ترنيمه جديده تفرح قلبك
> http://www.4shared.com/file/36227586/310b97a8/02-____.html?dirpwdverified=99d2b8ff
> ...


 

شكرا ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tigergirl (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف شكر الشريط اكثر من رااااااائع*


----------

